# Professionelle Druckmaschine, für Flyer, Prospekte, etc.?



## masta (4. Januar 2003)

Guten Tag,

ich weiss das Thema passt hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber ich wüsste sonst auch keine bessere Unterkategorie in diesem Forum.
ich suche eine Druckmaschine die für den professionellen Einsatz geeingnet ist. Sprich mit der eine hohe Stückzahl in kürzester Zeit produzierbar ist. Die Druckmaschine soll für das Drucken von Flyern, Prospekten etc. geeignet sein. Ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Gruß Patrick...


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

hier 
sonnst such dir leiber
eine kleine druckerrei oder
frag beim copyshop
um die ecke mal nach


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Januar 2003)

Budget?
Technologie? (Digitaldruck oder Bogenoffset oder Rollenoffset?)
Durchsatz? (Wieviele Drucksachen pro Minute)
Peripherie? (Prepress -> Repro, Belichter - Postpress -> Schnitt, Falzung, Bindung, ...)
Formate? (maximales Druckformat)

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## subzero (5. Januar 2003)

copy shop...
(rex-rotary z.b. denke mal das es den nicht nur in essen gibt... is ganz kewl, die nehmen sehr viele formate!... und nich umbedingt teuer! )


----------



## masta (5. Januar 2003)

Komme eigentlich aus der nähe von Essen, bin zur Zeit aber in den Staaten und das für 3 Jahre, es geht sich nicht darum einmalig was zu drucken, sondern der Drucker soll für komerzielle Zwecke genutzt werden. Wollte mir doch schon einen kaufen.

Gruß Patrick


----------

